# Best catamaran for circumnavigation



## FreeSail

Hi there,

I am completly new to this forum and I don't know if this is an old subject, if somone touched it before, but i would like few opinions about a catamaran able to circumnavigate. I'm in late 30s and have saved enough to think about 4-5 years break. I have never sailed and I am ready to take classes and get some experience before going around the world. I want to buy a boat and and cruise the carribean for 1-2 years. My final intention is to circumnavigate and that's why I want a boat able to do it even tough I will first use it localy (around South Florida).
I am interested in a safe catamaran (in rough sea), 45'-50' long, ~$500.000, to be able to rest in normal sea condition, easy to handle.


----------



## thesnort

Hmmm....tell me how you can afford a half million dollar boat while still in your thirties and I'll give you my list!
Just kidding (in a serious way).
There are a lot of designs out there to look at; everything from the older British cats such as Sail Craft, Catalac, and Prout to the newfangled South African cats. Gunboats are extraordinarily fast, but I don't know if the interior layouts are all that great. Privilege is a name that comes up a lot for the long-distance sailors. There are others out there....


----------



## MMR

Put Voyage Catamarans on the list, also.


----------



## Freesail99

What kind of name is freesail? And a catamaran ? Welcome to sailnet.


----------



## FreeSail

tell me how you can afford a half million dollar boat while still in your thirties and I'll give you my list!
Just kidding (in a serious way).


----------



## FreeSail

I'm lost with the posting and reply procedure...
My wife and I are both dentists. We have been working for the last 12 years and saved money living in a 500/month efficiency and making approx 30k/month. I drive a 95 Corrola and she has a 98 Civic. We now want to buy an office and hire like 4 dentists, hygenists...etc. and a good manager to keep the finances safe while away...


----------



## FreeSail

Freesail99 said:


> What kind of name is freesail? And a catamaran ? Welcome to sailnet.


Thanks 99! I'm not in sailing bussines. I'm here for pleasure and it's my free will...
Why a catamaran? I think with a proprer training is a safe boat to be handeled without extra crew...


----------



## sailingdog

Voyage, Seawind, Prout, Leopard, PDQ, Gunboat, Chris White Designs, all make catamarans that would be suitable. The real question is can you handle the boat.

First of all, you've never sailed. That's a huge strike against you.

Second, handling a boat that is 45' or larger takes a fair amount of strength and skill. Are you going to have crew? Sailing a boat that large is going to probably require crew to do so safely, especially given your absolute lack of experience.

Third, a large catamaran is probably one of the worst boats to learn to sail on, and this is coming from a multihull sailor.

Fourth, have you had any boat ownership/maintenance experience? I'm getting the feeling that you haven't. If not, learning the skills that cruising requires may take you quite some time. The average cruising sailor is often his own rigger, plumber, electrician, boatwright, painter, mechanic, etc....

Finally, do you have any clue what the maintenance and ownership costs of a 45'+ catamaran are going to be like? Seriously, finding a marina that will accept such a boat is going to be VERY, VERY expensive. Finding one that is capable of hauling and working on a boat is going to be fairly difficult


FreeSail said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I am completly new to this forum and I don't know if this is an old subject, if somone touched it before, but i would like few opinions about a catamaran able to circumnavigate. I'm in late 30s and have saved enough to think about 4-5 years break. I have never sailed and I am ready to take classes and get some experience before going around the world. I want to buy a boat and and cruise the carribean for 1-2 years. My final intention is to circumnavigate and that's why I want a boat able to do it even tough I will first use it localy (around South Florida).
> I am interested in a safe catamaran (in rough sea), 45'-50' long, ~$500.000, to be able to rest in normal sea condition, easy to handle.


----------



## FreeSail

I'm not really interested in a super fast catamaran, I don't need a super luxury interior but I am looking to a nice confortable, spacious deck cabin considerg the extensive trips I'm planning... 

Thanks for your suggestions so far... I am in the process of studing them.


----------



## FreeSail

sailingdog said:


> ...handling a boat that is 45' or larger takes a fair amount of strength and skill. Are you going to have crew? Sailing a boat that large is going to probably require crew to do so safely, especially given your absolute lack of experience.
> 
> I do not intend to sail alone. I have a friend who is a mechanical engineer and has some experience
> 
> ...a large catamaran is probably one of the worst boats to learn to sail on, and this is coming from a multihull sailor.
> 
> I intend to take classes and will not jump in bluewater immediately.
> 
> Fourth, have you had any boat ownership/maintenance experience? I'm getting the feeling that you haven't. If not, learning the skills that cruising requires may take you quite some time. The average cruising sailor is often his own rigger, plumber, electrician, boatwright, painter, mechanic, etc....
> 
> You are right, I don't have that experience but I will give a try and I really don't think you need a PhD to learn the basic and the principles.
> 
> Finally, do you have any clue what the maintenance and ownership costs of a 45'+ catamaran are going to be like? Seriously, finding a marina that will accept such a boat is going to be VERY, VERY expensive. Finding one that is capable of hauling and working on a boat is going to be fairly difficult


I don't know anything about prices and maintanance.


----------



## FreeSail

Once again, I apologize for my replies. I experiece technical dificulties...
Sailingog, I came in US when I was 23 with 2 suitcases and nothing elese.
I know I'm missing basicaly everything but I couldn't do it othrway. It is my dream to have a yacht and navigate it. I don't even know if I will like it in reality. All I know I have made a lot of sacrifices to pursue my dream and is nothing there to dicourage me or stopping at least of trying...
I got all your pertinent concerns and believe me I am the kind of guy that takes all precautions...
Thanks again for your opinions, advices and concerns. I do appreciate them and take them seriously.


----------



## saltydawg

The best thing you can do is start going to boat shows and demo days and even do a charter trip or two. You need to feel them out yourself and see which one works for you.

I will agree that handling a 40+foot cat as a rookie couple is going to be challenging. You CAN learn on a cat though, but it wouldn't hurt to start racing locally to get your feet wet on smaller monohulls.

My husband and I were both small boat racers and then our first boat we bought together (when we were still dating) was a PDQ36 cat. LOVED that boat and was the perfect size for a couple (though not a round the world boat). That boat was a kind and patient teacher on the hard knocks of cruising. But it helped that we had basic sail handling under our belts from racing and small boat sailing. So what I am saying is, start sailing NOW before you buy a boat.

There are some sturdy smaller cats like Prouts, Admirals, and Privelege (39). 40+ feet is a lot to clean, dock, maintain, and sail. If we didn't start having kids, we would have stuck to the 36-39 foot range.

Best to you!


----------



## surfnrg

*Recommended Book*

Hey Freesail, Your plans sounds epic. I was hoping to cruise the Caribbean in my Wildcat 350 then the economy turned sour so I sold the boat to an awesome family that's cruising the Caribbean as we speak. So glad the boat is doing what I originally intended it to do. Life's too short. Pursue your dreams while you're still young and healthy. You only live once, I think.., To gain knowledge I highly recommend the book "Catamarans: The Complete Guide for Cruising Sailors (Hardcover) by Gegor Tarjan. Lots of insight into catamarans and full of awesome photos. Available on Amazon. And best of luck with your vision.


----------



## US27inKS

Here's a couple going around the world in an Antares 44. Just the two of them most of the time.

This is the Main Page


----------



## pontiakos

Welcome Freesail...great idea..I have a couple of recommendations which may help you get u to where u want to go..

1.) Do not buy a $500k boat right now, while u may think a cat is the way to go, after 1 or 2 years of sailing your requirements will most definitely change
2.) Buy a used $50k 27-31 ft sailboat, learn how to do the simple repairs and maintenance that always come up, get familiar with handling a smaller boat. See what u like in the boat, see what u do not like and for your next boat set it up based on your expertise.
3.) Southern Florida and the Caribbean are a great place to learn and one of the world best places to sail. Get proficient (not comfortable, PROFICIENT)with navigation, sail handling, port of entry protocol, provisioning, anchoring, sea keeping, weather interpretation and a host of other skills which you need once u slip the lines.
4.) As sailing dog mentioned a catamaran as your first boat may not be the best to learn on, I would recommend that you learn on a monohull, get your certification and then rent both thru one of the many liveries in the Caribbean, then make your decision.

Your goals are great, just go about this project as you would any business venture. Listen, learn, learn some more, go out and have fun.

Sailing is a great lifestyle, your timeline is reasonable, this website (along with others) is a great resource. Welcome aboard.


----------



## sailingdog

If you're serious about multihulls, I'd highly recommend you pickup Chris White's The Cruising Multihull and Mike McMullen's Multihull Seamanship.

As for learning to sail... My recommendation to you is to spend your first year coastal cruising and doing progressively longer sails and working your way up to short blue water passages and then longer and longer passages.

I'd also recommend that you take at least a basic ASA 101 learn to sail course, which will give you a solid foundation to base your learning on. Better yet, take the whole sequence, including the 101, 103, 104, 105 and 106 courses, which would give you the basic fundamentals of cruising on a sailboat... along with the navigation skills you'll need.

If you want to learn how to do this yourself, the basic 101 course is a minimum IMHO, and will get you off to a fairly decent start.

I'd recommend you pick up the following books:

Dave Seidman's *The Complete Sailor*
Richard K. Hubbard's *Boater's Bowditch*
Beth Leonard's *The Voyager's Handbook*
Richard Henderson's *Singlehanded Sailing*
Don Casey's *This Old Boat* and *Complete Illustrated Sailboat Maintenance Manual*
*The Annapolis Book of Seamanship *or *Chapman's.*

This basic library will give you a basic sailing primer, a basic book on navigation techniques, a book on cruising, a book on sailing long distances singlehanded, two books on sailboat maintenance and upkeep, and a book on the rules and traditions of seamanship.


----------



## WideOpenDDS

*Pair a Docs*



FreeSail said:


> My wife and I are both dentists. We have been working for the last 12 years...


Very cool. I'm a DDS n a different boat. My wife divorced me when I told her I wanted to sell the to practices and circumnavigate. I've been looking at Catamans for about two years now (I owned a 1935 36' wooden monohull liveaboard in Daytona for 5 years at the turn of the century). I like the Cats because 1) they don't heel, spilling your beer under sail, they are more roomy and the living room, bar and back porch are all on the same floor and 2) Chicks dig #1. Well at least non-sailing, or newbie Skipperettes do. I also like no having to pay Seatow when a sand bar shifts after a blow preventing one from making it to ones fav drinking establishment until the tide comes in.

Anyway.. The Cats I like for single handing are in the 36'-42" range, and the ones I keep coming back to are the Manta 42' or 45' with its self tacking jib and the davit mounted sling seat and the large double helm seat when you are sailing with your baby. I like the S.African boats (Jaguar 36, Leopards 38'-'45) because there are alot of them out there in bareboat fleets and you can get a bargain used one if you look enough for one that's not been abused. You are looking at $350 +/- $100 for new or used. or even under $200. The Mantas even come with a Wash/Dryer, so lots of bails and whistles, well made, great layout, and that self tacking Jib makes it easy. for someone learning or short hand situ's
Recently I found a nice Prout that I probably would buy today. Fits my bill @ 39', $180K, Super large U shaped seating in the salon, that three (or more) could lay one (also makes a bed when the table is down), which is a consideration, as some rounded couches won't let you lay strait. the prout also has a smaller main sail and is stepped more aft, and can run with a staysail and a head sail.. giving you lots of canvas size options and helps newer sailors from getting overpowered if caught with huge main full in a micro squall or blast... which happens. One other note.. there has never been a reported incident of a Prout capsizing. 39' multi = 50' mono when considering stowage and roominess.

And finally A Monohull that I Like is the new Beneteau Sense 50' At ~E250.00 New (1st year new). It is wide (15.8' wide), has lots of room, can order the cabin in a 3.5 bed or 2.5 bed and large "office" version, and the Transom folds down like a station wagon tailgate , so you can tangle your tootsies of the back porch. PLUS, and this is the kicker.. it has a bow thruster that is set up with a joystick that makes docking in any weather an easy one man job. Personally I would do a 50' mono if I knew I could dock it myself routinely, and not have to count on yelling instructions to a new girlfriend and having her complain that I'm always yelling at her. I would much rather "park" with cocktail in hand and my honey in good spirits.

Thats my two cents worth, more like a $1.95 Write me. I'd like to see where you are in your journey. I'm hoping to relocate to Malta and sail the Med pulling teeth for diesel and Ice cube money. [email protected]


----------



## TQA

Three year old thread mate - reply unlikely!


----------



## kuching

Look seriously at the Freydis. It's designed by Eric LeRouge as a blue water performance cruiser. It's comfortable and fast and easy to sail by a couple and at a push can be singlehanded. I've been sailing one that I bought used for about $310,000. It's 11 years old now (I've owned it for almost 7 years) and there have been no problems. I've cruised from Australia to India and now have it in Malaysia. I wouldn't trade it for a heavier Privilege or more expensive Gunboat. They do make them new but there are a couple or used ones around ( search for Snow Leopard) . Good luck! And don't listen to those who might discourage you because you don't know how to sail. I've met lots of cruising people who bought their boat and the learned to sail including circumnavigators. Not a problem!


----------



## endoit

Fantastic dream but take some time in preparing. For your plans ASA 101-105, charter 2-3 boats for 1-2 weeks at a time in nice and not so nice weather. I too always dreamed of sailing, emigrated with 1 suitcase, put myself through college and dental school and in my fifties stopped getting sea sick. Now sailing Chesapeake on a Bristol 35.5.


----------



## Xx Darkwing xX

While I see this is an older thread I have gleaned some great info. Thanks to pontiakos, wide openDDS and sailingdog, in particular, for the list of books which I will look in to. I am moving to Pensacola area soon and, while I have a lot of water and boat exp, I have only limited sailing and sailboat ownership under my belt. My wife and I took ASA 101 and I truly want a multihull (space, safety, comfort). Top dream boats seem to be the Antares line but I think finances will prevent that. I am seriously considering a monohull approx 30-40 feet to learn on for about 2-3 years. Does this seem like long enough to get proficient before moving to multi? I will also take the other ASA courses. I know all boats aren't bluewater but assume with proper provisioning they can be. I have much to learn and am thankfull to anyone who shares their knowledge herein. The goal is to spend serious time aboard once proficiency is gained in 3-5 years.


----------



## oneshotonekill

I realize this is an old thread, but it seems to have some sound advice for those of us with BIG dreams and financial matters in order. It seems that the biggest safety issue with cats is regarding capsizing due to too much sail area in heavy wind. Would the moral of the last statement be don’t get in a hurry; keep your sails in a bit and speed less than max for a margin of safety? All comments welcome!


----------



## james3

I am almost in the same situation of FreeSail, I live in Europe and I was thinking to buy an used Lagoon 440 that seems a good deal to me, but in this thread nobody talks about Lagoon catamarans for circumnavigate


----------



## Saucierlm

Why don't you and your wife consider chartering a catamaran with an experienced crew for a time or two, choose the area you plan to sail alone, ask them specifically to let you handle the boat so you can feel what you're getting into, you can sail it, docking is the question, a lot comes at you fast, the wind isn't always your friend..
Take your dream and run with it.. Education is important in all endeavors..

Good Luck ..


----------



## Gaelen

My wife and I found an '05 FP Bahia 46 and LOVE IT. We looked at lagoon, antares, leopard, jaguar, voyage, etc. and just couldn't get the comfort, speed, stability, ease of handling, bridge deck clearance . . . even on some larger models.

This is her first real foray into the cruising thing, and we are very satisfied. One note however, I was, for a time, skipper of a FP Eleuthera 60 so you could say our perspective is a bit skewed.

Bottom line, if you have any questions or even want to stop into Charleston, drop us a line 
--
Gaelen


----------

